# Muscadine berries



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

The dogs are at it again. Today they have found some Muscadine berries or grapes or whatever they are. Anybody know if the dogs shouldn't eat them? They are falling off some vines on my property and when the dogs get near that area they scour the grass for the berries.David


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Call your vet and ask. I am pretty sure most berries re posinious to dogs, but ask your vet 1st.


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

I think muscadines are a type of grape, when I lived in NC they were everywhere. I tried one and almost threw up, I guess they're an aquired taste!


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Well I had to take my cat to the vet( tumor in his ear), so I thought I'd ask about the muscadine berries while I was there. The vets assistant said her dog has been eating them for years and they weren't a problem. My dogs only eat a few and are then on to look for something else, so I guess it won't harm them. Technically I read they are berries not grapes. Just thought I'd post this for anyone else wondering if they were harmful, David


----------



## jeffrey_sy (Sep 19, 2007)

Do they have allergies with those berries? If not, i guess its ok but you should contact your vet just in case.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

alright i posted this on another thread but ill repeat it again here. any type of grape is TOXIC to dogs. Grapes and raisins can cause kidney failure in dogs. As little as a single serving of raisins can kill him. If the dog doesn't eat enough at one time to be fatal, he can be severely damaged by eating just a few grapes or raisins regularly. and echo8287, to your vet assistant, "guessing" theyre ok to eat would be a quote i also posted there, but i feel the need to repeat. *"My dog ate ______ lots of times and didn't die, so ______ don't kill dogs." That logic is no better than "My dog runs in the street all the time and has never been hit by a car, so dogs never get hit by cars." *

and as far as i have researched, they are a grape, not a berry.


----------

